# Robin Hooded an arrow



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

gunner77 said:


> yesterday i split my first arrow. me and my friend were shooting about 15 yards because of his driveway and i split an arrow i could not believe it.
> 
> Here are some pics.


Doing it the first time is fun...and then after that you start to learn that it gets expensive...you should keep that...I've kept all my robin hooded arrows in my room hanging from some antlers.


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

ive taken the fleching of a few arrows but ive never split one


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Hope you dont have a tournament soon....ha


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice, The closest I have ever gotten to splitting an arrow is splitting a stick that was in our target at 20 yards and one time I busted a nock at 30 yards and i have ripped off fletching and peeled arrow wraps but that's as close to a robinhood that i can get so far.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

xXStanXx said:


> Doing it the first time is fun...and then after that you start to learn that it gets expensive...you should keep that...I've kept all my robin hooded arrows in my room hanging from some antlers.


yeah i'm definately gonna keep them.


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

Very nice my friend.. what kind of bow set up are you using..

Take Care guys,

Cody


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats, but it get spendy.

I've got one true robin hood. It was at ten yards, though. I had just put a limbdriver on my drenalin and was setting it up.


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

good job buddy.

ive never robin hooded an arrow, but ive sure toasted some pins and some arrows with pins in them.


----------



## wooddevan (May 13, 2008)

good job i robinhooded my first one today at 20 yards


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

i'v only robinhooded one


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats. I got my first a few weeks ago. I have had a ton of cut fletchings, and I have broken a few knocks, but by the time I got good enough TO robibhood, I switched to a Vegas face. Then we did 3Ds in JOAD, and I shot my friends arrow. He was a little ticked...


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

sweet i remember my first after that though i started running out of arrows and start pullin them apart to keep at least one arrow. the longest i've shafted one was at 30 yds.


----------



## mustangarcher (Feb 3, 2009)

sweet... my first was at 25 yards..


----------



## jtmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

cool


----------



## oldglory42 (Dec 10, 2007)

*congrats*

i have had two my first at twenty then my last one was at thirty. then i got smart and now im using pin nocks


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

Great Job!


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

i shoot them tiny easton g nocks with the bushings so it stops your arrow from getting broken but i have to replace a nock or two at least once a week.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

I havent got one yet. Congrats to you though. I learned tat if you try to do it it is nearly impossible but if you dont mean to do it then it will happen.


----------



## Princess (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice shot.


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

I've only robin hooded one, It was my first time shooting, eighth shot I robin hooded one, and they were my friends arrows, he was a little jealous because he hadn't ever robin hooded one, and here I am just starting and ruin two of his arrows. lol


----------



## mathewskiller (Jul 10, 2009)

*good shot*

great shot i have only done that twice. it is cool the first time but it gets expensive after that.


----------



## 00BS (May 1, 2009)

xXStanXx said:


> Doing it the first time is fun...and then after that you start to learn that it gets expensive...QUOTE]
> heck yea then after like 5 you just get sick everytime you do it. you hear it hit and your like did that just happen? i just bought those arrows


----------



## Browning w/ HHA (Aug 14, 2009)

i gotten 3
top one at 15
bottom 2 at 20


----------

